# New member sails Eagle Mountain Lake FW TX



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Howdy from Fort Worth,

New members to this site. I have been reading some of the forms the last few days and decided to join. My name is Philip married to a beautiful gal named Pam with two great sons Marshall (5 years) and Matthew (2 years). We recently bought a older Catalina 25 (December 2007) and have been enjoying taking her out as much as possible. We keep her on Eagle Mountain Lake stored at the Harbor One Marina on F dock. Just had the boat pulled and a bottom job done last week and I am anxious to try her out now that she has been put back into the water. Boat is in good shape for her age and sails well, very forgiving.

I also get a chance to race on a Santana 35 at the Fort Worth Boat Club from time to time. A nice club with very active members.

We also are into RVing and own a 35' Jayco fifth wheel travel trailer. Actually I found this site by doing research on adding a boat to use while RVing. I was checking out PortaBote's and saw a discussion link to this site. We are wanting to add a nice small boat to the RV set up so that we can enjoy the beautiful lakes we visit while camping. My oldest son loves to fish and we figure a small boat can take us to where the fish are. There was a thread on Sailnet.com about the Portabotes that caught my eye. After I read that complete post I started reading others and liked what I was reading. This seems to be a great site with some very smart members that are willing to share their knowledge.

Have a great spring and thanks for letting me join your group.

Sincerely,

Philip Dickson


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Philip,
Welcome to Sailnet. You've love this place.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Phil, Pam, Marshall and Matt. I'm sure you will enjoy that boat. theres a guy on here named Camaraderie that would probably love to hear of your RV'ing experiences


----------

